# Home Haunt News Returning 03-13-13



## HomeHauntNews.com (Nov 1, 2008)

*BIG NEWS! Home Haunt News returns 03-13-13 better than ever! We are back! Please share and help spread the word!
(We are excited)*


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That's great news! I've missed it.


----------

